# Dsi Flt Indicator Light On Monitor Panel



## gator_back

This showed up last time out- researched all the manuals and on atwood web site. Can't find anything. Any ideas? I know somebody on here can answer this quickly. Thanks!


----------



## NC RVer

Think it means your heater is not lighting
check your gas supply----turn switch off ---then back on
If it relights the light goes out

someone else said it meant direct spark ignition fault <--here it is LINKY

Dennis


----------



## battalionchief3

OK that means your hot water heater failed to start. It tried 3 times and locked out. Direct Spark Ignitor fault ( flt ) YOu probally have air in the line and it needs to be flushed out. I usually just run my stove top on 3 burners for a minute to blead the air out. Just turn the water heater off for a minute or so and it should try again 3 more times till it lights. If not its gas side is broke. Elec side should still work.


----------



## raynardo

Direct Spark Ignition fault.

Here's a "down & dirty" link for troubleshooting water heaters: http://www.ducktec.com/waterheater-trouble-shooting.html

I'm guessing you may have a loose wire.


----------



## gator_back

Thanks!! Feel like an idiot now- headed outside right now to check this out and possibly re-create scenario. You can definately get a question answered here quicker than searching manuals and online.


----------



## CamperAndy

Another thing to check or do to help on your spring start up is to pull the edge connector on the control board on the water heater. Clean the connector and put it back together. It is amazing how often this will fix a fault.


----------



## snowtakampers

I've had the same problem when I change out the tanks. I light the stove to bleed some of the air out. I still have to turn the switch off and back on 6-7 times before it lights. The good news for me is it does eventually light. After that it lights the first time every time.


----------



## New RV Girl

THANKS!!!! I finally have heat, and hot water.....







HAPPY DANCE....


----------

